# Wildlife camera recommendation please



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We are feeding a hedgehog. At least we think we are. A small one has been seen in our garden (by me) so we decided to leave food out for it. In the morning the food has, usually, gone. But, we wonder, are we really feeding somebody's cat, or a fox? So I want to set up a wildlife camera. But I know nothing about them so would appreciate some guidance as to make model etc. I don't want to spend a fortune. Also, I've seen cameras that work at night and come with 25 or 30 metres of cable but what does that cable plug into? Do I need to buy some sort of recording device as well as a camera? I'm utterly ignorant on the subject so feel free to educate me in words of one syllable.

Thanks in advance.

PS, after the hedgehog question is sorted there will be plenty of other wildlife we can use the camera on as we live in the countryside.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

We recently spent a few hours in one of the ‘In Focus’ shops buying binoculars. While there a chap was in asking about night-time wildlife type cameras as seen on Spring Watch etc. Choice went from very cheap and very nasty at about £600 (couldn’t discriminate between a cow and a shed) to those used on the telly at around £25,000! They might be good people to phone for options.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The less expensive ones are nothing like as poor as reported above.

Have a look at this:

http://shopping.rspb.org.uk/birds-wildlife/wildlife/wildlife-watching-cameras/birdcam.html

I volunteer at an RSPB reserve advising on optical equipment; I find the RSPB is pretty careful to sell optics that offer value for money, and stand up to their description.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

The birdcam is really for daytime use. I think the op was after night-time shots of his hedgehog, don’t think the birdcam would be any use in the dark.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Bought a cheap (around £100) one of Ebay - works day and night - got some great pictures of badgers, foxes at night - good range. Runs on batteries show the pictures on your TV or computer. I can't see the difference between it and more expensive ones they all seem to have the same facilities in fact this has more than some expensive ones.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Winterwat...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item3389fbdebd


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure someone posted about a wild cam for around the £30 mark a while back which gave reasonable results, as I was thinking about.

On the same topic, we had a fox in the garden last week and I got some good video of it on my smartphone, but the file is about 9gb, for 7 minutes of footage, does anyone know how I can get the file size down so I can email it.


----------

